# Citations being issued on Grand Ronde



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

I've heard they are patrolling and issuing citations for required equipment violations on the Grand Ronde, finally!


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Fire pans and groovers? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Willie 1.5 (Jul 9, 2013)

Yep, seems like the GR attracts floaters that don't take responsibility for thier actions and impacts..


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

That's good news thanks! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

An unfortunate need but glad the river managers are intervening. We saw either immaculate or rather depressing camps there last year. With a little stewardship that place can remain one of the most spectacular floats in the west.


----------

